# Orlando Area EMT's / Training



## Central Florida (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Morning,
I really want to become and EMT-B in Florida and want to do it right.  I am in at Valencia, but did not get registered in time to do it there.  A neighbor used OMI in Orlando and I am looking for Feedback.  Should I use OMI or should I wait and try to do it at VCC or SCC.  If I wait for VCC what can I do to prepare now.  CPR, ????  I want to succeed the first time through.  Can I volunteer or should I do ride alongs to see what occurs?  Please help this Central Florida guy.

I have a huge desire to get out and help others.  I have a small desire "now" to be a nurse, but paramedic and Fire Fighter in the future seem to be my hopefully path after EMT.


Here is my background:
BA in Social Science Education, Taught 1 year
9 Years IT work, Current Job with a Major Corporation


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 8, 2010)

I personally would wait for VCC to come around again in the summer. It's only a 3month course. I did it in the summer and it was fine. You run the risk of getting a poor education with going to a private school. I personally haven't heard anything bad about OMI, but if they are like any of the other ones then I would rather wait. VCC is one of the best to go in the area at the present time. Plus with VCC you are guaranteed to do clinical with a fire department. I can't say that for anyone else, even Seminole College. Plus if you get your paramedic, they have a teacher there that I hear nothing but great things from multiple sources. I would be going there for paramedic if I wasn't leaving the state.


----------



## Central Florida (Jan 8, 2010)

Any advice on what I can do to prepare if I wait.

Any CPR or other health classes, Ride Alongs, Volunteer work.  I really need to get my foot in the door and do well.


----------



## nemedic (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not in FL, but generally good things to take before EMT/Medic are A&P 1&2, Chemistry, and pharmacology


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

For EMT, CPR for the healthcare provider is a prerequisite.  For medic a&p 1 &2 and a couple of other classes (new since I took the class 10 yrs ago.  Depending on how old you are, there is an explorer program at Orlando Fire Dept. and I believe you have to have taken a first responder class.

I do know for a fact that RMA does not allow ride alongs unless you are a student.

Anything else I can help you with you can PM me.

Shannon


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice to see someone from RMA on the forums.

Do they hire part time over there?


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

currently we have 2 PT EMT and 2 PT Medic openings.  We also have 2 FT EMT and 2 FT Medic openings...  I hope to be able to keep up with the forum... you know work and life get in the way of computer time...
Shannon


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that pt set days or like american where you sign up for when you want to work?


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

you give them your availability and they put you in if there is an opening.  Some people just put themselves available for shift if they want more than they are scheduled for.  I have only been PT once and it was a few years ago... I just called the supervisor and told them to call me if they needed me


----------



## Motojunkie (Jan 9, 2010)

Too bad you couldn't get into the VCC class, I'll be attending the EMT-B class at the west campus this semester. Would have been cool to (semi) know somebody!


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 9, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> Too bad you couldn't get into the VCC class, I'll be attending the EMT-B class at the west campus this semester. Would have been cool to (semi) know somebody!



That's where I did EMT school and it was pretty good. Bobbi is a great teacher even though she is a little crazy. The lab instructors are a mixed bag. I had all apopka FD medics for that. One was great, the other were a little lost in the sauce. Hope they fired the clinical instructor I had... totally useless.

Having a BP cuff in class helps so you don't have to use or wait for the grungy ones they pass around. Plus a penlight is not required but useful.

You don't need to have t-shirts made like you do for medic, but it makes you look somewhat more professional and not look like a civilian just being nosy.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 9, 2010)

MedicSqrl said:


> You don't need to have t-shirts made like you do for medic, but it makes you look somewhat more professional and not look like a civilian just being nosy.


You have to have your own shirts made up, as in they are not made available to you for purchase via the school?


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 9, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> You have to have your own shirts made up, as in they are not made available to you for purchase via the school?



The school refers you to an outside company is what I meant by getting your own shirts. They are not required for EMT, but a nice touch.


----------



## Motojunkie (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea I've heard mostly good things about it. Both my brothers took their class there too, one works part time for RMA now. They've told me some hilarious clinical stories.


----------



## Central Florida (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep the info coming.  I did the American Heart Association CPR First Aid course a week ago.  Heard it was a pre-req

What are these shirts???


----------



## Motojunkie (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure if CPR is a pre-req or not, a lot of people in my class didn't have it and she said that they weren't going to throw anybody out if they didn't have it at the start of the class. She's giving us until February 3rd to upload it to the background site. Going to do mine on the 23rd.

MedicSqrl, was your clinical guy named Naumann?


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 17, 2010)

As you heard correct, you don't need CPR to start. They gave us time to get it as they do for you. Yes, that is the clinical guys name. I am surprised he still works there, because I thought they let him go.


----------



## FLEMTP (Jan 17, 2010)

Just my 2 cents.. stay away from OMI and FMTI...or any of those programs. Go to a college program that is accredited, that way should you decide to pursue your paramedic and/or your degree at a later date it is MUCH easier to do so.  Not to mention VCC is a state school vs OMI and FMTI being private schools... private schools can do what they want when they want with little to no recourse.. where as a college program has recourse for practically everything.

Good luck in school though, whichever route you choose!


----------

